# x



## Serg (Jun 13, 2005)

x


----------



## steve40 (Jun 14, 2005)

I know you didn't ask for a review, so lets just call this advice. First it is still recommended that you construct sites @ 800 x 600, there are still a majority of 8 x 6 users out there. They don't like to scroll, this dosent help your popularity.

Second your code does not validate, something you want for good search engine placement.

Your layout is fine, and you have some good pictures; it would be a plus for you to consider makeing the changes mentioned above.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2005)

I like the disgn and the pics are awesome, especially the one withe the frog on the rails!
Actually, if it were up to me,  I'd organize them into different categories. I think this way their value would be more appreciatated than if they're all randomly mixed together.
But still, it's a very good site. I'll keep coming back there. :thumbup:


----------



## Serg (Nov 29, 2005)

Certainly we will organize photos. It will be done in a week together with the next update. I will put a message here when finish with it.


----------



## Serg (Dec 19, 2005)

*The gallery has been updated and photos have been divided into several themes. Enjoy!
*


----------



## digital flower (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks good. I like the categories. It looks like an interesting part of the world.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

aah, now that looks awesome, it's really easier to navigate through the site and all pics valorise each other.


----------

